# Lowrance Elite-5x DSI



## Papke (5. Dezember 2011)

Hallo, habe mir ein Lowrance Elite-5x DSI zugelegt, hatte zuvor ein Humminbird 728 mit Quadbeamgeber.
Leider kann ich das Lowrance zur Zeit nicht testen da es die Wetterbedingungen nicht zu lassen.
Nutzen werde ich das Lowrance auf einer Talsperre mit einer max. Wassertiefe von 40m, von einem Ruderboot aus.
Habe mich für das Lowrance entschieden, aufgrund der DSI Technik. Leider findet man aber keine Tests von Deutschen Nutzern bzw. Bilder die mit einem reinen DSI Gerät gemacht wurden oder Videos. (siehe z.B. YouTube)
Wollte an dieser Stelle halt mal schauen ob ich irgendwelche Echospezies finde die das Lowrance Elite-5x DSI nutzen und mir ihre Erfahrung mitteilen könnten.
Kann mir kaum vorstellen das ich der einzige bin der dieses Gerät nutzt oder sein Eigen nennt.
Würde mich über einen regen Austausch von  Erfahrungswerten freuen. Denke auch das es anderen Nutzern hilft eine Entscheidung zu treffen, ob sie sich ein DSI Gerät zu legen wollen, oder auf ein herkömmliches Echolot zurück greifen oder eventuell auch eine HDS Gerät kaufen wollen welches dann auch Structur Scan unterstützt.


----------



## Marf22 (5. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Lowrance Elite-5x DSI*

Hier ist schon ein Trööt im AB, aber kann ihn nicht funden! |bigeyes Komich

Wir haben uns auch zugelegt und waren damit schon oft auf der Ostsee unterwegs. Wenn man sich erst mal an das Gerät gewöhnt hat und ein wenig Erfahrungen gesammelt hat, will man es nicht mehr missen. Denke es gibt noch bessere Geräte, mit Side-Scan. Aber in der Preisklasse ist es schon goil! Die Bilder von Lowrance stammen teilweise von HDS-Geräten!


----------



## Papke (5. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Lowrance Elite-5x DSI*

@Marf22
Einen speziellen "Trööt" übers Lowrance Elite-5x DSI gibbet hier nicht nur einen über das Mark mit DSI und einen über das mit Plotter, nur da wr nicht viel raus zu lesen.
Aber deine Antwort ist doch schon mal viel wert, denn dann kann ich mir ja schon mal ausmalen das ich keinen Schrott gekauft habe.
Hatte das Echo für 400.-€ gebraucht gekauft, ist 2 Monate alt also noch 22 Monate Garantie.


----------



## Marf22 (5. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Lowrance Elite-5x DSI*

Nein, Schrott ist es auf keinen Fall. Aber halt auch nicht das, was Lowrance verspricht. Die Werbung geht in Richtung Verarsche/Täuschung|gr:.....überlege gerade in welchen Forum ich nen recht guten Trööt über das DSI gelesen hatte ;+

Ich hab ne Mark 5-x pro als Echo und hab sie am Anfang immer zusammen laufen lassen. Da bin ich einfacher rein gekommen. 

Ist erst ein wenig gewöhnungs bedürftig, aber nachher zoomst du dir die interessanten Stellen schön ran und kannst die einzelnen Fische recht gut sehen. Wir angeln damit viel Vertikal auf Dorsch....da siehste den Jig sogar. Man muss sich rein fuchsen, aber ist ja bein Echo nicht anders....


----------



## Papke (6. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Lowrance Elite-5x DSI*

@Marf22
Sag mal die Bedienungsanleitung (Handbuch) ist ja recht allgemein gehalten oder besser ein Witz.
Es wird dort etwas von Experteneinstellung oder so ähnlich erwähnt, ist diese aktiviert hat man unter den Einstellungen noch mehr Möglichkeiten, trifft das auf das elite 5x DSI überhaupt zu oder ist da ein anderes Lowrance Echo mit gemeint?
Es wird z.B. was erwähnt was die Fish ID angeht, diese Einstellung kann ich bei mir, weil nicht vorhanden, gar nicht vornehmen.


----------



## Marf22 (6. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Lowrance Elite-5x DSI*

Ein Witz trifft es schon recht gut! 

Die Anleitung bezieht sich nur bei Aufbau und eventuell noch der Menüführung auf das DSI.....von den Fähigkeiten und wie man sie nutzt verliert die Anleitung kein Wort. FishID hat das Gerät überhaupt nicht, das bezieht sich auch auf die Elite 5.

Beim DSI kannst du nur die Empfindlichkeit manuell einstellen, Farben und noch ein paar Kleinigkeiten. Den Sendekegel auch noch, glaube ich......muss echt langsam wieder aufs Wasser :c


----------



## Papke (6. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Lowrance Elite-5x DSI*

Super danke dir dann kann ich mir das Suchen ersparen, hatte schon an mir gezweifelt.
Eine letzte Frage hätte ich da noch kann man das 5x DSI per Firmware updaten, ich weiß es steht derzeit keine Aktualisierung zur Verfügung aber kann man überhaupt was an der Software verändern?


----------



## Marf22 (6. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Lowrance Elite-5x DSI*

Da bin ich überfragt


----------



## Papke (6. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Lowrance Elite-5x DSI*

Hatte meine ich irgendwas gelesen das das Echo einen SD Karteneinschub haben soll, aber denke mal da ist dann wieder ein anderes Gerät mit gemeint.


----------



## Marf22 (6. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Lowrance Elite-5x DSI*



Papke schrieb:


> Hatte meine ich irgendwas gelesen das das Echo einen SD Karteneinschub haben soll, aber denke mal da ist dann wieder ein anderes Gerät mit gemeint.




Sind nur die mit Plotter drin


----------



## nichtsfaenger (11. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Lowrance Elite-5x DSI*

Hallo
Ich will mir auch vielleicht das Elite-5xDSI zulegen. Aber ich möchte vorher gerne ein paar Bilder vom Echo sehen. Nicht die bei den Angeboten oder die vom Simulator. Hat vielicht einer von Euch schon Bilder von seinem Echo beim Angeln gemacht und kann die hier hochladen? Wäre toll von Euch. Weil Bilder in der Werbung oder am Simulator sehen immer gut aus. Aber in der Wirklichkeit sieht es ganz anders aus.
Gruß Mike


----------



## Marf22 (12. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Lowrance Elite-5x DSI*

Leider komme ich dies Jahr nicht mehr aufs Wasser :c

Aber hier sind Videos die schon passen:

Schiffswarck    und  DSI

Fast jedes Werbebild, gerade das mit dem Rohr ist nen Fake!


----------



## Papke (15. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Lowrance Elite-5x DSI*

@Marf22
Wenn das Videos sind die wohl Original zu sein scheinen, ist es meiner Meinung nach doch ein Top Gerät für den Preis, klar kommt jetzt wieder der ein oder andere und meint das man ein HDS Gerät kaufen sollte. Ich selber bin der Meinung es kommt einfach darauf an wo man das Echo nutzen möchte und wie häufig im Jahr und nicht nur deswegen weil ich mir eine Elite-5X DSI gekauft habe.


----------

